
Snapchat Co-Founders Just Lost Over $1B Each - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-10/snapchat-co-founders-take-2-4-billion-hit-on-earnings-miss
======
draw_down
A billion here, a billion there, pretty soon you're talking real money.

